# Aussie having issues Need Advice



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 13, 2021)

gday 
@ROSTERMAN 
following are some pics (not the best) of some issues i need to get on top of
3rd week into flower and i think i have some def......
any help would be awesome
cheers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

How often do you water or not
everyday , every 2-3 days etc........
Tell us more about your soil , feed , and pot sizes 
you may need to get bigger pots. Could be anything at this point
Tell us what you got.


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 13, 2021)

coco/perlite
currently 12/12 under 60 watt mars hydro,4 inch exuast, 3 fans
temps day time 24-25 hum 68
nights 16-20 hum 75
week 3
i mix up a 20 ltr drum of
calmag 150 ppms ,pk13/14 500-600 ppms ec at 2,seasol.mollassis,go go juice,and airs tone 24/7.
they get fed at 6 am every morning , because of My room and where access is etc. i only have 1 way in and out. so i only go in once a day.
pot size is only 5 ltr i think , i know they bit small but my last grow worked ok.
if it is imperative to up pot then i will but id rather get away with these this grow however.
i would probably have to forfeit 1 or 2 if i up pot now.
cheers man

edit...oops forgot ph 5.85-95 consistently
i was thinking i could probs put 2 outside now here its flower season so... as they say pull on fathers day.....outside
keep 2 in take the f%%%%%EN rods out because originally it was my first lollypop and they kept growing nice stems up the middle on a couple so i just left em go.
QUESTION .... if i take the rods out now and maybe squeese and turn all the colas,like a monster crop then throw the net on a see how 2 scrogg...i dunno ....i lost my last 4 at flower turned seeds so i cooked em up into butterr
pic 1 & 2 last grow before losing


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 13, 2021)

i also have 2 bricks only of the fine coir,plenty perlite
however they are currently in the medium coir,so if i up pot to fine from medium will they survive that
affordability of anything atm is on STOP from the girl lol
just a thort,you got me worried now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

If you are in Coco that is a hydro type grow not real reason to switch the pots , I like big pots myself plants seem to get Bigger .
What is PH again?. How is your water temperature in the reservoir (20lt drum) is this auto feed or do you just feed daily from the drum?
I have always mixed my feed water the day I water plant.
You are in flower less on than off than 12 -12 hrs ?
Very interesting


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you are in Coco that is a hydro type grow not real reason to switch the pots , I like big pots myself plants seem to get Bigger .
> What is PH again?. How is your water temperature in the reservoir (20lt drum) is this auto feed or do you just feed daily from the drum?
> I have always mixed my feed water the day I water plant.
> You are in flower less on than off than 12 -12 hrs ?
> Very interesting


PH 5.85-95 consistently
oh rito you mix daily...is that a common grow rule of thumb or your CHOICE?
im thinking of some epsom salts if you look as best with shit photos(sorry)i think maybe magnesium but also appears to be calcium as well SO can i go up higher with calmag?
leaves seem curved (potassium)? bent over as if they are underfed but i know my plants by the weight of pots and almost every morning i feed those girls have lapped it up
seems to be a bit going on
should i FLUSH maybe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

OK I see PH looks fine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

bigBMfan1 said:


> PH 5.85-95 consistently
> oh rito you mix daily...is that a common grow rule of thumb or your CHOICE?
> im thinking of some epsom salts if you look as best with shit photos(sorry)i think maybe magnesium but also appears to be calcium as well SO can i go up higher with calmag?
> leaves seem curved (potassium)? bent over as if they are underfed but i know my plants by the weight of pots and almost every morning i feed those girls have lapped it up
> ...


You could have salt build up from the feedings , do you ever do flushes in between feeds 
The PPMs can build and go high even though you are feeding low.
Can you use a ppm meter to check runoff water after watering?

I have to go out for the night be around in the AM  Dusk where I am.


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You could have salt build up from the feedings , do you ever do flushes in between feeds
> The PPMs can build and go high even though you are feeding low.
> Can you use a ppm meter to check runoff water after watering?
> 
> I have to go out for the night be around in the AM  Dusk where I am.


all goods bro
avagood1
Aussie


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 13, 2021)

will flush tmoz morning our am 
will be in touch then


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 16, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN 
Anyways bro they looks heaps better today
You were Gunna get back to me at some stage on some issues above


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 17, 2021)

bigBMfan1 said:


> @ROSTERMAN
> Anyways bro they looks heaps better today
> You were Gunna get back to me at some stage on some issues above


Glad to hear they perked up, may have been a build up in the salts (feed)
It happens in coco a lot, I use to feed my coco plants a only water flush feed every 3-4 feedings, stay on top of cal/mag. and are you given them Epsom at all?
I never feed mine over 900ppms and the salts still build up.
Keep the PH in check 5.8 ph coco and watch for the runoff ppms climbing on you.
Lets see how they look when you can.


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Thankyou Kindly @ROSTERMAN @Smoke  for your advice etc.
again this morning looking very nice
but i still have a *QUESTION.....Just about to make up new tub..*
how much* calmagnitrate & canna pk 13/14 & Seasol Tonic (DO I NEED THIS) & Searles Potash, go go juice & Worm Castings in 20 litres...*
what do you suggest (I know everyone have diff answers but you guys seem to be on track in a positive way so i need someone to get advice from yea....

I'm so sorry for being a pest but I'm only on 3rd grow 2nd in coco etc. cant do soil
Hopefully one day i can help someone hahahahaha
cheers guys avagood1


----------



## BigJer (Apr 22, 2021)

Flush the plants, and start over. Do you have a filter on your water system? You could be losing a lot of nutrients from that especially Iron. I had that problem from the new filter system I put in last year. If you're only using coco and no kind of soil at all can be hurting you to nutrient wise. Look at a root drench as well.


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 22, 2021)

BigJer said:


> Flush the plants, and start over. Do you have a filter on your water system? You could be losing a lot of nutrients from that especially Iron. I had that problem from the new filter system I put in last year. If you're only using coco and no kind of soil at all can be hurting you to nutrient wise. Look at a root drench as well.


Gday @BigJer 
What is the difference between a FLUSH and a ROOT Flush ???


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 22, 2021)

BigJer said:


> Flush the plants, and start over. Do you have a filter on your water system? You could be losing a lot of nutrients from that especially Iron. I had that problem from the new filter system I put in last year. If you're only using coco and no kind of soil at all can be hurting you to nutrient wise. Look at a root drench as well.


Also @BigJer can i use hose TO JUST BLOW WATER AND REALLY FLUSH AND THEN GIVE CORRECT PH  and ppms water @ ph 7 but has our tap water hS 600+ PPMS.....
cheera man


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 22, 2021)

BigJer said:


> Flush the plants, and start over. Do you have a filter on your water system? You could be losing a lot of nutrients from that especially Iron. I had that problem from the new filter system I put in last year. If you're only using coco and no kind of soil at all can be hurting you to nutrient wise. Look at a root drench as well.


heres another question...can i put a red globe in tent and leave it on during bedtime or is that not an option...just thinking out aloud
cheers man


----------



## BigJer (Apr 25, 2021)

bigBMfan1 said:


> heres another question...can i put a red globe in tent and leave it on during bedtime or is that not an option...just thinking out aloud
> cheers man


Maybe over complicating?


bigBMfan1 said:


> Gday @BigJer
> What is the difference between a FLUSH and a ROOT Flush ???


I use fox Farm Sledgehammer and that's what it does flush the roots and gives you a clean slate and I believe yours is the same. To have success, and I could be setting myself up here, I see you're outdoor, good potting soil with coco and perlite and mykos. Don't over water and make sure it drains good, check the soil and see if it needs it, I water every other day. On those watering days 1 to 2 of those days are nutrient days. There are several MILLION choices for nutrients. Mine is designed for soil. The reason I say that is it sets you on a schedule for watering and nutrients and if you use a specific nutrient companies, they have systems already to go just follow directions. Cal/Mag is important so make sure it's included. Follow a PH schedule as well. I keep it 6.1 to 6.3 and the girls seem happy with that but the range is 5.6 to 6.8. Keep the soil on the top of your grow pot loose so it will absorb the water, air, and nutrients more evenly. Trim off the brown leaves. If it ain't green it's gone is my motto. I am a trimmer, some say heavy but, the proof is in the pudding. Here's one 7 day's into bloom and look at all the branches. I let it bloom and watch the buds. Today I stripped off all that were not close to the others in growth. Spread the branches out and get light/sun to the inner plant as well. Don't let those big feeder leaves block out the sun. I play music for them. If you can do that and be patient you will be successful. I can spend all day loving on the girls. After you harvest it and dry it, cure it by cycling air in your storage containers for a few weeks and your pot will smell and taste so much better. OK I'll STFU now


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 26, 2021)

BigJer said:


> Maybe over complicating?
> 
> I use fox Farm Sledgehammer and that's what it does flush the roots and gives you a clean slate and I believe yours is the same. To have success, and I could be setting myself up here, I see you're outdoor, good potting soil with coco and perlite and mykos. Don't over water and make sure it drains good, check the soil and see if it needs it, I water every other day. On those watering days 1 to 2 of those days are nutrient days. There are several MILLION choices for nutrients. Mine is designed for soil. The reason I say that is it sets you on a schedule for watering and nutrients and if you use a specific nutrient companies, they have systems already to go just follow directions. Cal/Mag is important so make sure it's included. Follow a PH schedule as well. I keep it 6.1 to 6.3 and the girls seem happy with that but the range is 5.6 to 6.8. Keep the soil on the top of your grow pot loose so it will absorb the water, air, and nutrients more evenly. Trim off the brown leaves. If it ain't green it's gone is my motto. I am a trimmer, some say heavy but, the proof is in the pudding. Here's one 7 day's into bloom and look at all the branches. I let it bloom and watch the buds. Today I stripped off all that were not close to the others in growth. Spread the branches out and get light/sun to the inner plant as well. Don't let those big feeder leaves block out the sun. I play music for them. If you can do that and be patient you will be successful. I can spend all day loving on the girls. After you harvest it and dry it, cure it by cycling air in your storage containers for a few weeks and your pot will smell and taste so much better. OK I'll STFU now


howdy @BigJer 
thanksfor a great read and support
im using 600 watt mars hydro
apparently only 100 watts for girls
my question ,,,,,will i just be pushing harvest date back until im raeady to cut,because dont the triched tell the story ffs


----------



## BigJer (Apr 26, 2021)

If you grow outside, they will grow how they grow. Inside you can control everything! Take notes on your plants as far as nutrients, light time, growth rate etc. As far as the Trich's there are many opinions but get a jewelers scope or a USB microscope will help you to see where the plants are at. Milky white they say is optimal but not every bud is in the exact same stage so I wait until I start to see about 20% amber on them. This year I am going to have mine lab tested to see just how I'm doing. I got some of those 32% THC seeds from the west coast. I don't know your laws but you can those cut small limbs on the bottom of your plants and re-plant those and have a never ending supply. Here are mine. Been a couple weeks here and I am going to pot them this week. There is a ton of info on the net and u-tube video's plus all the old farts on here more experienced than I am. I will say my biggest noticeable change this year was the PH level and fabric pots and WOW! I keep it at 6.1 to 6.3 PPM. I wish I could have done this years ago!!


----------



## BigJer (Apr 26, 2021)

Reference material for you.


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 26, 2021)

BigJer said:


> If you grow outside, they will grow how they grow. Inside you can control everything! Take notes on your plants as far as nutrients, light time, growth rate etc. As far as the Trich's there are many opinions but get a jewelers scope or a USB microscope will help you to see where the plants are at. Milky white they say is optimal but not every bud is in the exact same stage so I wait until I start to see about 20% amber on them. This year I am going to have mine lab tested to see just how I'm doing. I got some of those 32% THC seeds from the west coast. I don't know your laws but you can those cut small limbs on the bottom of your plants and re-plant those and have a never ending supply. Here are mine. Been a couple weeks here and I am going to pot them this week. There is a ton of info on the net and u-tube video's plus all the old farts on here more experienced than I am. I will say my biggest noticeable change this year was the PH level and fabric pots and WOW! I keep it at 6.1 to 6.3 PPM. I wish I could have done this years ago!!


the seeds sound great...How do get some lol ?


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 26, 2021)

BigJer said:


> Reference material for you.


cheers man that's awesome


----------



## BigJer (Apr 27, 2021)

No problem, now I have to go and chop up 12 males that came out yesterday. Patience


----------

